
Warn HN: Facebook notification tricked me into downloading a malicious file - interdrift
Be careful which notifications you choose to open. A new kind of threat, which can do some nasty things now exists : it shows you that a friend of yours mentioned you in a comment and it automatically downloads ( not sure if auto executes ) a .jse file which is a malicious script
======
r721
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11980581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11980581)

------
paradite
Care to provide some screenshots?

~~~
interdrift
Deleted the data and it also seemed Facebook managed to detect the malware
application that distributed the data although it was quite late ( I already
clicked on it )

------
Retr0spectrum
What browser?

~~~
interdrift
Happened on Chrome mobile, but pretty sure it's reproducible on desktop too.

